# Other gauge clusters for B13?...



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Trying to get a tach in my car...
But, I want to preserve at least an appearance of stock, so, it has to be on the instrument cluster.
I'd love to get a B13 NX digital one, but those are damn hard to get... In fact, any B13 cluster in good condition is either too expensive or unobtainium.
Are there any clusters other than B13/B14 that would fit? Namely, I'm thinking about B15's, and maybe other Nissans. I'm not that worried about odometer reading.


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

i think a gauge cluster from a g20 will probably fit, looks kind of similar


----------



## modenaf1 (Nov 12, 2005)

Try a 93 that has a tach. You may have to look up wire diagrams and stuff, but check out the sticky in the B12 section because it covers a tach cluster swap for the B12. It should be a very similar process I would assume.

EDIT: Nevermind, sorry I misread the question. I don't know of any other clusters. :-/


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Petrovich said:


> Trying to get a tach in my car...
> But, I want to preserve at least an appearance of stock, so, it has to be on the instrument cluster.
> I'd love to get a B13 NX digital one, but those are damn hard to get... In fact, any B13 cluster in good condition is either too expensive or unobtainium.
> .



Good Condition B13 NX2K and SE-R Gauge clusters get sold all day long on the SR20forum for cheap. I see the NX1600 cluster on Ebay for cheap all the time also.

Since you have a 93 (you probably know this but im just making sure) your gonna want a 1993+ Gauge Cluster since in 92 they werent electric


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Johnny-wonk said:


> Good Condition B13 NX2K and SE-R Gauge clusters get sold all day long on the SR20forum for cheap. I see the NX1600 cluster on Ebay for cheap all the time also.
> 
> Since you have a 93 (you probably know this but im just making sure) your gonna want a 1993+ Gauge Cluster since in 92 they werent electric


WOHOOO! Thanks for the lead, the SR20 forum is great  Hopefully I'll be getting an SE-R cluster this weekend


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Petrovich said:


> WOHOOO! Thanks for the lead, the SR20 forum is great  Hopefully I'll be getting an SE-R cluster this weekend


here is a catch. If you search for post by me you will see a discussion of recent that is pertaining to a cluster swap. My 94 has 4 connectors in the back, Every cluster I have found has only 3 connectors. There is a great wire swapping write up in this form for the 93-94 cluster swaps written by Toolapcfan. I have searched and search and have NOT found a write up here or at SR20 forum that helps with a 4 connector to 3 connector or vise versa. So if I may ask. If by chance you have a 4 connector cluster and you swap it over to a 3 connected and your results are better than mine (I smoked checked mine) could you please (on one knee begging) let me use your diagram?????????

thanks and good luck


----------

